# Puppy keeps peeing in the middle of the night



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 6-month old Maltese/Yorkie mix. She's pretty well potty trained...except at night. When I'm sleeping with her, she'll get up in the middle of the night and stand by the bedroom door. When I don't wake up, she'll go pee, then climb back into bed.

Is there anything I can do about this? I'm making her sleep in the kennel now, but I was raised with dogs in the bed. What could I do to make her learn to hold it?


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

at six months it is kind of asking a lot to ask your puppy to hold it all night, especially since it is a small breed, hence small bladder.

have you tried taking her water away earlier at night? maybe take her water dish away at 7:00/7:30 so she won't need to go?

or maybe try setting your alarm to get up and let her out, at least until she is old enough to be able to hold it.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I did pick up the water thing also, and do what your doing.....crate the pup.....Is she quiet in the kennel? If she is, be greatful.....LOL....and sleep.....anyway, that is what I would do....

Good Luck!!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

If she's getting up to pee and kind of telling you, I'd either take her out or give her somewhere to pee inside if you don't want to get up. Obviously she can't hold it all night yet so you're going to have to do something for her  She'll get there  Be glad she gets UP to pee and doesn't pee in your bed


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

We go to bed at 11, so I thought about taking her water away at 8-8:30, but that'd be almost 12 hours without water for her (I've been sick for a while, so I sleep in until 7:30-8:00). Could that lead to dehydration?

Otherwise, it sounds like I'm just forgetting that she's still a puppy...

She's relatively quiet in the crate. She'll whine if someone is still up watching TV, but once the house is quiet so is she (thankfully).


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Titan weighs around 6 pounds, he's a sheltie. His water is removed at 8:00 p.m. He gets it back at 7:00 a.m. He doesn't seem to mind or care. Sure he looks for it but he's none the worse for wear because of it that I can tell. He has free access to water all day from 7:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. 

We've had him over three weeks and I still do this and plan to for a very long time, slowly putting the time up to 9:00 then 10:00 etc until I don't have to take it away at all


----------



## maximvickers (Jan 18, 2009)

New to this forum and to inside dogs. So no advise to give only our current experence. You can read a brief story of our three puppies in Attention all New Owners--- Greetings from a new dog owner in Kentucky. 

Webley our 7 month old 12lbs has from the begining held it during the night. He slept with us from the first night at age 10 weeks. He now either has run of the 1st floor of the house and his own bed or comes in during the night to sleep with us.

Reis our 4 month old female 8lbs also sleeps with us. In fact she is looking for someone to go to bed at 9PM. She has slept in the bed with us since age 10 weeks also. We have never restriced their water. So not sure why some dogs can hold it and others can not.


----------



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a couple bits of advice

1. If you are willing too, then set an alarm for some point in the middle of the night and take her out, at least until her bladder matures.

2. If you are concerned about dehydration then take her water away but give her an ice cube or two instead. The ice will force her to intake the moisture more slowly so she won't have to pee so quickly. It will also be less water overall.

3. If you really want her to sleep with you and you aren't willing to get up in the middle of the night then try putting a litter box or something near the door. Since she's peeing by the door already, you may be able to train her to use it.

Good Luck


----------

